
Former Google exec: AI will replace 40 percent of jobs in 15 years - syck
https://futurism.com/the-byte/google-ai-jobs
======
wilsonnb3
Person with vaguely relevant credential that probably has a financial stake in
whatever they are about to predict:

“thing will definitely happen over the coming period of time”

------
ctime
The book that is being pushed here is: “AI Superpowers: China, Silicon Valley,
and the New World Order,”

Seems a little disingenuous to compare an entire country of 1.2b people
(China) to a region of a state of a country. Or is it actually more telling
about the ambiguous nature of "AI" and who the actual players are (in whatever
it actually means, today) and who the wannabes are?

------
strikelaserclaw
I'm not sure about the % but i think it is a safe bet that at least over the
next 20 years a lot of jobs will be replaced by AI. First are your drivers,
cab, uber, lyft, truck drivers. Then you have your fast food employees. Then
people delivering packages and probably most of the logistics behind that
industry too, the list goes on. I'm sure at some point mid level management
will also be automated to a large degree, as humans will come to rely on
machines increasingly for decision making process.

------
igmor
With 30% probability

